# UK Citizen married to US Citizen moving to the US



## Gaffers (Feb 12, 2013)

As per title. Me and the missus have been married for 7 years, she has indefinite leave to remain in the UK.

We have decided to move to the US later this year once my current contract runs out mid august. I have no gremlins in the closet, never arrested, no MH issues, communicable disease, etc. The wife and I have been living together for those 7 years and I have UK Security Clearance through service in the british army. We are looking mainly at DC but also could be looking a Hawaii.

I know that I am eligible for a green card and citizenship within 3 years. I do though have a few questions:

- How long does it take to get a green card through. I have heard all sorts of replies from 3-10 months. But it will affect if I get another contract or not.

- Once my application is in I will be actively networking but I noticed that the landing cards ask you if yuo are seeking employment in the US. Technically this is no although this is a grey area. I cannot get a job until I am there as in my field hirings happen within days, there is no holding of jobs or months. I don't want to lie on my application nor do I want to jepordise my visa status. Any advice?

- once I get there I will need to look in to getting a flat (rental to begin with) and a car. I heard that credit records are now shared between UK and US. Is that true? If so will I have a credible credit history?

- how long can I drive over there on my UK license (with IDL permit) before I have to get my US permit?

These are my thoughts for starters and I would very much appreciate any advice you can give.

TIA


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Does your wife have UK citizenship? If not the indefinite is not indefinite.

You are not eligible for a Green Card - your US spouse can sponsor you.

Some international banks offer services in the US. This has nothing to do with US credit history which is your repayment of short and longterm obligations.

I presume you are talking about a commercial drivers license. Your UK is not being recognized. Google DMV (department of motor vehicle) and the respective US state for details on CDL (commercial drivers license).

If London still accepts applicatins for Consular Processing this will speed things up otherwise you are looking at 6-12 months.

Have you been to DC lately?


----------



## Gaffers (Feb 12, 2013)

Thank you for the speedy reply.

You say potato...

...Which is what I meant with the green card. I was merely highlighting that I wasn't looking for sponsorship through a company.

So I guess I will be starting without a credit history? That could be an issue, any advice on building one up rather quickly, I want to get on the property ladder as soon as I can.

Not commercial DL, just a normal one. 

I believe that London still does consular processing, would that speed things up?

I was last in DC a few years ago. Loved it although the summer heat was a killer walking around the capital...thank god for AC! I am going back in a few weeks to network and visit areas I am interested in settling.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Gaffers said:


> Thank you for the speedy reply.
> 
> You say potato....


No I do not as Englisch is thrid language for me.




Gaffers said:


> ...Which is what I meant with the green card. I was merely highlighting that I wasn't looking for sponsorship through a company..


Nevertheless - there is no eligibility based on marriage. Be very precise when it comes to US immigration. Sticklers 101:>)



Gaffers said:


> So I guess I will be starting without a credit history? That could be an issue, any advice on building one up rather quickly, I want to get on the property ladder as soon as I can..


Chill! You will get to pay property tax sooner or later. Come to Texas for sticker shock. The general approach is checking account, secured credit card, credit card, utilities, car loan, ...



Gaffers said:


> Not commercial DL, just a normal one. .


Same info - DMV - drivers license; most states will pull your UK license unless you go through the full road/written test which is a walk in the park.



Gaffers said:


> I believe that London still does consular processing, would that speed things up?.


If they still handle it and if you qualify for it.



Gaffers said:


> I was last in DC a few years ago. Loved it although the summer heat was a killer walking around the capital...thank god for AC! I am going back in a few weeks to network and visit areas I am interested in settling.


You have not yet experienced summer. Try that in a suit with deadlines and daily commutes. Do not get me wrong DC is a great place. I would love to move back to it but am not willing to give up space and time for it again.

You speak of networking. What line of work are you in?


----------



## Gaffers (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks for the insight, I appreciate it.

I am in IT, Info and Network Security. You?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Gaffers said:


> - once I get there I will need to look in to getting a flat (rental to begin with) and a car. I heard that credit records are now shared between UK and US. Is that true? If so will I have a credible credit history?


Noticed this part in your original post. In order for your wife to sponsor your visa application, she needs to show that she has a place for both of you to live. Oh, and also that she has enough dosh to support you and keep you off of welfare.

If she's not working, she may need to appeal to family members to co-sponsor the visa and/or agree to put you up while you look for your own place.

The other way some couples handle it is that the US citizen goes across first to find a flat or other rental.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Gaffers said:


> Thanks for the insight, I appreciate it.
> 
> I am in IT, Info and Network Security. You?


There are better markets depending on your qualifications.


----------



## Gaffers (Feb 12, 2013)

CISSP, CEH, TOGAF and a BSc in Networks.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Gaffers said:


> CISSP, CEH, TOGAF and a BSc in Networks.


I still say there are better markets:>) You are correct - networking is your way to go. Do not ignore Oregon, Utah, Georgia.

Depending on your financial situation you may be able to self-sponsor. 

Please check into the domiclie requirements for DCF (London).


----------



## Mother_in_BC (Oct 17, 2012)

*Eligible to work?*

Any advice on the Eligible to Work question?
If you take the Spousal Sponsorship approach, does that prevent an employer from sponsoring you? In which case, does the employer have to wait until the spousal sponsorship has been approved (which may take many months/years)?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

twostep said:


> Does your wife have UK citizenship? If not the indefinite is not indefinite.


Seconding this. Your wife will lose ILR if she resides outside of the UK for 2 years. That means if you decide to return to the UK in a few years she will have to reapply for a spouse visa under whatever rules and requirements are in place at the time. It's in her best interest to get citizenship before she leaves.


----------



## edvardmich (Feb 6, 2013)

Your financial situation determine this that whether you are able able to self-sponsor or not. 
Some international banks offer services in the US. This has nothing to do with US credit history which is your repayment of short and long term obligations.


----------



## bennyw (Aug 12, 2012)

Gaffers said:


> As per title. Me and the missus have been married for 7 years, she has indefinite leave to remain in the UK.
> 
> 
> - How long does it take to get a green card through. I have heard all sorts of replies from 3-10 months. But it will affect if I get another contract or not.
> ...


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

bennyw said:


> Gaffers said:
> 
> 
> > As per title. Me and the missus have been married for 7 years, she has indefinite leave to remain in the UK.
> ...


----------

